# Military Channel to Air “Delta Force: Tier 1″



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2013)

http://soldiersystems.net/2013/07/15/military-channel-to-air-delta-force-tier-1/

The other day I noticed a commercial on the Military Channel for an upcoming special entitled, “Delta Force: Tier 1” airing July 16th at 10:00PM (EST). From the commercial it looks like SGM Kyle Lamb ( by safesaver">USA, Ret) was interviewed and I have been told that footage from the excellent Panteao Press documentary, “Battle of the Black Sea” featuring MSG Paul Howe (USA, Ret) was used for this special.

http://military.discovery.com/tv-sh...ta-force-tier-1-video/delta-force-tryouts.htm


----------



## Muppet (Jul 17, 2013)

Quick question to the men that are "in the know". When the shooters are shooting, why is the support arm held at or near the barrel / that far out? Just wondering. Never seen that before.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Quick question to the men that are "in the know". When the shooters are shooting, why is the support arm held at or near the barrel / that far out? Just wondering. Never seen that before.
> 
> F.M.



Until someone more qualified comes along... Basically It's to control muzzle rise, stabilize the rifle to allow for faster follow on shots. Can help with aiming as well.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 17, 2013)

pardus said:


> Until someone more qualified comes along... Basically It's to control muzzle rise, stabilize the rifle to allow for faster follow on shots. Can help with aiming as well.


 

Thats what I figured. Thanks brother.

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not that I am qualified but pardus is spot on..... it also helps with transitions between targets (driving the sights).


----------



## dknob (Jul 17, 2013)

That new and "hip" hand-all-the-way-forward-grip is some bullshit shooting technique by a bunch of competition shooting turds who never spent one day in the military but will tell you they're as well trained as Delta. And you won't see the guys in the above video using it too much.

Unfortunately it's trickled its way in the ranks of Rangers, SEALs, and SF. It'll never be the standard though.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Jul 17, 2013)

dknob said:


> That new and "hip" hand-all-the-way-forward-grip is some bullshit shooting technique by a bunch of competition shooting turds who never spent one day in the military but will tell you they're as well trained as Delta. And you won't see the guys in the above video using it too much.
> 
> Unfortunately it's trickled its way in the ranks of Rangers, SEALs, and SF. It'll never be the standard though.



I think there is a time and place for it (just like everything else).  I definitely don't see it's use in CQB, but maybe in other situations.  I take the position that it is better to learn different techniques so you can use what you like best, and find out what works best for you in different scenarios.  Learning multiple techniques will also make you a more versatile shooter, especially if something happens (ie. injury to hand or arm).


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 17, 2013)

Guess I'll have to "acquire" a copy to view.  Wouldn't mind getting a copy of that Paul Howe interview, a few guys I associate with said its to the point and doesn't gloss over the things that went pear shaped.

I'll now sit back and watch the thread devolve into a "discussion" of shooting techniques.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 17, 2013)

dknob said:


> That new and "hip" hand-all-the-way-forward-grip is some bullshit shooting technique by a bunch of competition shooting turds who never spent one day in the military but will tell you they're as well trained as Delta. And you won't see the guys in the above video using it too much.
> 
> Unfortunately it's trickled its way in the ranks of Rangers, SEALs, and SF. It'll never be the standard though.



Dude that technique has been around longer than both of us have been alive... and is taught by just about every former T1 guy in the training business.

LOL


----------



## dknob (Jul 17, 2013)

It's taught by T1 guys absolutely for competitive shooting/tactical courses in their post-military companies they started. 

I'll find countless articles saying how this was started as a competitive shooting trend. I've never seen this shit used in combat overseas.


----------



## AWP (Jul 17, 2013)

It was being done in Rhodesia in the 70's.


----------



## Brill (Jul 17, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> It was being done in Rhodesia in the 70's.



"We say Zimbabwe now, don't we?"


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lets not make this a shooting style thread....


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 17, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> It was being done in Rhodesia in the 70's.


Did they win?

Just another technique, take the technique that works for you as a shooter and run with it.


----------



## pardus (Jul 17, 2013)

lindy said:


> "We say Zimbabwe now, don't we?"



"Do we?"


----------



## Brill (Jul 17, 2013)

pardus said:


> "Do we?"



"This red earth, it's in our skin. The Shona say the colour comes from all the blood that's being spilled fighting over the land."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 17, 2013)

dknob said:


> It's taught by T1 guys absolutely for competitive shooting/tactical courses in their post-military companies they started.
> 
> I'll find countless articles saying how this was started as a competitive shooting trend. I've never seen this shit used in combat overseas.



Start a new thread about it in the weapon/marksmanship section and I will be glad to offer some information and background on it.

Sorry for the off topic posts everyone.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 17, 2013)

It started when I asked about hand placement. Sorry.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 17, 2013)

It's always looked uncomfortable as hell to me..

Watched the show last night, thought it was pretty good. I dont care how old they are either Howe, Vickers and Lamb all look like they could still rip the ears off a Gundar.

I think I picked up on the narrarator using the new super secret name for the unit as well..


----------



## goon175 (Jul 18, 2013)

I watched it. They aren't going to win any awards for research of investigative reporting any time soon, that much is for sure. Also, they use the same file footage in just about every special they do.


----------



## ReubenB (Feb 2, 2014)

It's available on Amazon for few dollars:

http://www.amazon.com/Delta-Force-Tier-1-HD/dp/B00E0F5NG2


----------



## goon175 (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm sure this is a real gem...


----------



## TLDR20 (Feb 2, 2014)

"some of the blackest operations in history..."


----------



## Centermass (Feb 2, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> "some of the blackest operations in history..."



That DVD is so badass, when I hit the play button, the screen was completely blank with no sound for the next 2 hours.


----------



## goon175 (Feb 2, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> "some of the blackest operations in history..."



Pretty sure the Tuskegee Airmen and the 2nd Ranger Company had the blackest operations in history...


----------



## AWP (Feb 2, 2014)

Samuel L. Jackson as Nick Fury.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Feb 2, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> ....Nick Fury.


When I hear or read that name I get visions of Scarlett Johansson and Jessica Alba in their tight costumes.


----------



## CQB (Feb 3, 2014)

Dang, got me thinking of the end of Sin City.


----------



## ReubenB (Feb 3, 2014)

goon175 said:


> Pretty sure the Tuskegee Airmen and the 2nd Ranger Company had the blackest operations in history...


 
Add the 555th Parachute Infantry Battalion to that list.


----------

